# /dev/ada0s1a missing



## longneck (Jan 7, 2012)

*fdisk* reports that partition 1 is a FreeBSD partition, but the only thing that shows up in /dev is ada0. there is no ada0s1 or ada0s1a. I know there is a slice and a partition there because it's my /boot and the system does boot, but /boot fails to mount and I get dropped to single user mode.

how can I get ada0s1a to show up? Or is there something else I should be looking at?

thanks!


----------



## jem (Jan 7, 2012)

Please post the output of
`# gpart show`


----------



## longneck (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. Running that command revealed that the disk was being detected as GPT, but that it was corrupt. I had originally made the disk MBR, so that would explain the problem.

I destroyed the GPT, re-created the MBR table, and now everything works great.

Thanks!


----------

